# Old (deregistered) Kindles still on my account??



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

At the moment, I have 4 family Kindles, 1 iPad, 1 iPhone, 1 Kindle for PC registered to my account.  That's what shows on the Manage Your Devices page.  When I was importing Collections to the Paperwhite, on the dropdown menu where they give you a choice of which device from which to import, there are 3 previously owned (sold, donated, or dead) Kindles still associated with my account all the way back to K1.  I deregistered all of them before I sold them or gave them away.  Should I worry about this?  Has anyone else seen this?  How can I have them removed from association with my account?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, they still show up under collections. It's not the Kindle itself, it's just the collections file that's associated with those particular Kindles. Nothing to worry about, the Kindles themselves aren't still linked to your account. I've never tried having them removed, so can't help you there.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd like to know this answer too. When I select to import a collection, there are what seems like a zillion of them. I'd like to wipe out all of the "backed up" collections from the cloud.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, they still show up under collections. It's not the Kindle itself, it's just the collections file that's associated with those particular Kindles. Nothing to worry about, the Kindles themselves aren't still linked to your account. I've never tried having them removed, so can't help you there.


Thanks for putting me in the right place, Heather! LOL Sorry about that.

About the extra Kindle Collections in the list, I guess it just bugs me that I can't clean that up. Just part of my personality to want it to be right, I guess.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I just sent the Kindle support folks an email about this. I really would like to delete all of the collections in the Cloud. Then I'd like to back up my main Kindle's collections. Right now, if I import the main Kindle's collections to another uncollected Kindle, there are duplicate collections that import. I'm not sure how I ended up with duplicate collections stored in the main Kindle's group of collections in the Cloud... but it annoys the heck out of me because then I have to delete a bunch of collections, etc.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wonder if CS can do it..


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I just sent the Kindle support folks an email about this. I really would like to delete all of the collections in the Cloud. Then I'd like to back up my main Kindle's collections. Right now, if I import the main Kindle's collections to another uncollected Kindle, there are duplicate collections that import. I'm not sure how I ended up with duplicate collections stored in the main Kindle's group of collections in the Cloud... but it annoys the heck out of me because then I have to delete a bunch of collections, etc.


Let me know what you find out. Thanks.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

DD said:


> Let me know what you find out. Thanks.


Most definitely!  I asked them if there was a way that I could remove the collections or if this was something that they could do.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

So... sounds like we can't do this. I ended up having to do a live chat because the only "answer" they had for email was the standard directions on how to remove a collection from a device.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Too bad.  I just counted again.  I have 5 Kindles that I no longer own in that list of old collections.  Most of them from the nightmarish return/replace time of defective K2's when I had to return 6 Kindles before I got a good one.


----------

